# DJ Job in spain for non-EU girl



## modhuhu (May 2, 2011)

Hi all

I'm DJHoneyG./SNIP/

I would like to know that what is the best way to get DJ job in Spain. I aim to go to Ibiza but I heard that it open for job application only in summer as temporary, isn't it?

So I check the map and found that Barcelona is a very good choice for DJ. It is a beautiful city. Seem that Barcelona ppl love to party a lot.

I wonder that what is the best way for me to work (legally, I hope) as a DJ in Barcelona, Balencia or Madrid.
What is the best way to obtain illegal working visa? Should I go with travel visa first or student visa first then I find a good employer and let him sponsor me as employer?

Please help me.. Thank a lot.
DJHoneyG


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

modhuhu said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm DJHoneyG./SNIP/
> 
> ...


I assume you mean 'legal' work visa!??


the ONLY way for a non-EU citizen to get a legal working visa is via sponsorship

if you come on a tourist or student visa you can't work legally

if you do manage to find someone to offer you a job you would have to return home while the visa application was processed

the potential employer would have to prove that there was no EU citizen available to fill the position


----------

